# Wildcamping in Portugal - book title?



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hello Campers

I'm sure somebody posted the title of a book on wildcamping in Portugal on this site a while ago. I've gone through the 120 posts my search results yielded, to no avail.

Can anybody help with the title & where to buy this book? Or have any knowledge of wildcamping sites? I'm told the Ports are fairly relaxed in this respect. We do have a 31' RV, though, so need reasonable access.

Also, we're planning to travel from the south of Portugal up to the north on our way back into Spain later this year. It looks like there's a lot of rain until April.

Can anyone share their weather related observations of Portugal around March/April?

Many thanks

Bruce


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bruce;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-13884-book.html+portugal

pete


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Brilliant, thanks peejay.

I must learn how to use the search engine properly
I must learn how to use the search engine properly
I must learn how to use the search engine properly
I must learn how to use the search engine properly




Bruce


----------

